# Bear Gulch Rd. East



## Completebum (Oct 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever had the priveledge of climbing Bear Gulch Rd. East in Woodside? I always pass by it on Skyline and notice it goes through to 84, but is also gated and listed as private......wtf ???


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

"Gated and private" means what you think it means. It is not much wider than a driveway and the residents there really don't like trespassers. As far as the climb goes, it is not much different from the nearby Kings Mountain or Old La Honda Roads.


----------

